# Help in Identifying my Cichlids.



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys I bought this setup for 400.00$ (90Gal) Off Kijiji and about 19 Cichlids came with the setup. Unfortunately three didn't make it during the whole transportation process yet I still have 16 fish that I have been having trouble Identifying. I used the guide located on this site and believe I have succesfully identified three of the species but I am used to caring for Piranha's so this whole Cichlid thing is a new world for me. Here are some video's I took off my cell. Sorry for the bad quality hopefully we can get a few of them ID'd. 
Video#1
Video#2


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

from what ic you have an auratus 3 red zebras 3 yellow labs a peacock of what idk and others idk as well


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks to be a bumblebee and a red empress in there also.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That auratus is going to be lots of trouble, its looks male too. Double trouble.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope some Pics Help.

*Pictures!!!*


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes that male auratus and male kenyi will be big truble :wink:


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just to confirm the auratus would be the cichlid that looks like he's more elongated then the others with a "Dirtier" look and the kenyi being the yellow with verticle stripes? I hate to sound like such a rookie but I am lol. I appreciate any and all help in Identifying these fish. So far they have been aggressive but nothing that seems "Troublesome"


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

no the auratus is the yellow black and almost silver looking one with horizontal bars :thumb:

and hey we were all noobs at one point in time...i myself still consider myself one...it seems there is limitless information on these amazing fish and i love learning more everyday about them ..ie this site :thumb:


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> no the auratus is the yellow black and almost silver looking one with horizontal bars :thumb:
> 
> and hey we were all noobs at one point in time...i myself still consider myself one...it seems there is limitless information on these amazing fish and i love learning more everyday about them ..ie this site :thumb:


haha I totally edited my post as you were writting this because I google Imaged it. I wish I could just get them all Id'd so I could research their indivual needs and behaviors. I tried doing it myself but I always found myself debating between 3 or 4 simliar looking fish but them all having minor differences that I could not point out. Others much easier


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

btw the labs are the yellow ones and the red zebras are the orange ones....as for the peacocks they all look the same too me and *** never owned them...the ones that i identified are all mbuna FYI...which for the most part are more agressive than peacocks and will more than likely bully them


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, If you check one of my posts a little higher in this thread I added a link to pictures for a clearer image to hopefully make them easier to ID. I'm going to do some google research on the already Id'd cichlids and hopefully by weeks end have them all figured out :thumb:


----------

